# Utilitaire/appli reglage luminosité dual screen



## just1 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voulais savoir si vous connaissez ou si un utilitaire ou une appli existait pour pouvoir régler la luminosité de nos écrans lorsqu'on travaille en dual screen.

Je m'explique, je travaille donc en dual screen, et quand je modifie la luminosité à partir des raccourci clavier, cela ne modifie que la luminosité de mon iMac, pas de mon écran secondaire.

Si je veux changer la luminosité du second écran, je dois aller à chaque fois dans les préférences système > moniteurs > luminosité. 

Cela va vous sembler bizarre, mais cela me prend un temps fou au global sur une journée car travaillant dans un endroit où tantôt la luminosité extérieure est forte et tantôt la luminosité est faible, je narrête pas de jongler....

Ce qui serait super (si ce logiciel existe), ce serait que je puisse modifié la luminosité de l'écran 1 et de l'écran 2 en même temps rapidement, à partir d'un seul bouton. En fait fait que la luminosité des 2 écrans soient couplées

Jespère n'avoir pas été trop brouillon

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour

Pour baisser la luminosité de mon écran j'utilise Shades; mais je n'ai qu'un écran donc je ne connais pas son comportement dans un environnement à 2 écrans; à tester&#8230;

*Note du modo :* il y a un forum pour parler de ça, malheureusement, ça n'est pas "Applications" ! On déménage.


----------



## just1 (8 Juillet 2011)

au modo:

Je pense que c'est bel et bien dans la catégorie application! Puisque je recherche s'il existe une appli pour faire cela!
*
Je ne cherche pas a customiser mon mac!!?!*


----------



## just1 (13 Juillet 2011)

Personne ne cnnait un ptit logiciel pour que je puisse faire cela?
Merci


----------



## just1 (22 Juillet 2011)

Petit up


----------



## gabtheman (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

La meilleure solution que j'aie trouvée (et que j'utilise), c'est d'ouvrir les préférences moniteurs en les appelant par le raccourci option +F1
Gain de temps par rapport à la navigation "à la souris"...


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Novembre 2013)

Ca c'est du déterrage....


----------

